# Gas Mileage



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

Figured this would be a good topic.

What are you getting city and highway, and for the featherfoots out there, has anyone got 30mpg on the highway yet?


----------



## MarineGTO (Aug 24, 2005)

I get about 15-16 mpg city driving. My best highway day was 23.5 mpg. But if I cared about gas milage I would not have gotten a Goat!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I got just a touch under 30mpg with my old setup going out of town..... now, the best I've ever seen is 16mpg on the freeway and 11.5mpg in town (driving like a grandma) :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

why is no one surprised by this? lol

you could get 30 now.........if it was on a trailer!


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

When I'm driving like a responsible adult, I can average 26-27 on the freeway with no problem.

Most of the time I'm getting 23-25 on the highway and 16-17 in the city.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> why is no one surprised by this? lol
> 
> you could get 30 now.........if it was on a trailer!


 :lol: :willy:


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

4 hour trip on the highway, 65-75mph, 22 mpg. In town I was getting 12mpg, now that I'm at 4700 miles I'm getting 14mpg, maybe the engine is getting broke in. Is it too much to ask to have a Hybrid GTO, with 400hp, and 40mpg? Ok, I guess it is.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

11.8 around town. Lots of stop and go traffic. Best was 15.5 on a short 40 mile trip each way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

3 miles 12 gallons....

NAH j/k ... seems like it tho HAHAHAHAHA... I prolly spend like 30$ twice a week :willy: ... AND ... I got like 630 miles on the car and allready getting new tires LMAO...

"" U can tell how good a racer is by looking at how much he/she spends on gas and tires a year "" 

:willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

*actually* a good racer will always have fresh tread and a quarter tank of gas. And he will always tell you he never raced before and just wants to see what the car can do.

:-D


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

With just under 4K miles I'm averaging 20mpg......town and highway. While I will from time to time "waste" a little gas I drive pretty aggressive on the highway. You have to in this state to survive.


JET


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

12,700 miles. Averaged 25.8 mpg on a 250 mile trip to NY City a couple of weeks ago under ideal conditions, 65 Mph on cruise with barely any traffic.

I never drive more than a few miles in "city" conditions. I live in the cow pastures of PA. But on an 80 mile round trip to work with a few lights and a mix of highway and secondary roads, I average about 22-23 mpg @ 80 mph. No complaints.

By the way, 93 Octane is sellling for $2.279 here in the cow pasture.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

I averaged 20.1 mpg on a 4500 mile round trip vacation from Louisiana to Yosemite Park back in late July. The car had 1100 miles on it when the vacation started. Now I have a little over 10,000 miles on the 05 Goat and my milage has crept up to 22 to 23 mpg on 200 mile plus trips.

On a side note, the LS 2 used 2 quarts of oil on the vacation and now the oil consumption has stopped. Staying right on the full mark since the last change at 7000 miles.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I average ~21mpg Highway / City on my 230 mile RT commute. I usually keep the cruise nailed at 80mph on the freeway portion (with the occasional foray into felony velocities), and have a 4100' climb both ways.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I got just a touch under 30mpg with my old setup going out of town..... now, the best I've ever seen is 16mpg on the freeway and 11.5mpg in town (driving like a grandma) :cheers


Thats realy BAD
Maybe a tune up would help? 
14-24


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

Holden said:


> Thats realy BAD
> Maybe a tune up would help?
> 14-24


Considering his mods, I'm surprised he's getting mileage that good...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

derf said:


> Considering his mods, I'm surprised he's getting mileage that good...


Yeah, and when I say "like a grandma" I'm not b.s.ing! I just filled up today, about half and half (city and hwy) and got 13.1 woooohoooo! The worst economy my car has ever seen in one tank of gas was 5mpg.... it was right after I put the cam in, just couldn't keep my foot out of it! Besides... Derf has seen the Fatbitch in person so he can get a really good idea of the economy... or lack there of! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

I dont even WANT to know how much you spend a month on gas. I thought I was doing bad spending $120 a month on gas driving to and from work. Im thinking yall spend that much a WEEK! lol


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I dont even WANT to know how much you spend a month on gas. I thought I was doing bad spending $120 a month on gas driving to and from work. Im thinking yall spend that much a WEEK! lol


My bill a month is around $225.00, the bill I don't want is GROUCHO's..... 200+ miles a day, screw that! This dealership wouldn't/couldn't pay me enough!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

We got a girl here at work who drives 120 miles EACH WAY to work (1200 a week) just so she could buy a house in her price range. I cant imagine doing that.......


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a 5 mile commute.


Round trip.


I fill up about once every two weeks or so.


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

Vedli said:


> .......... I got like 630 miles on the car and allready getting new tires........... LMAO...............



630 miles and needing new tires ALREADY?  You should get at LEAST 1,000!

I'll bet that you REALLY don't think it's THAT funny..............


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

vnamvet said:


> 630 miles and needing new tires ALREADY?  You should get at LEAST 1,000!
> 
> I'll bet that you REALLY don't think it's THAT funny..............


There's probably tears rolling down his face with those laughs...

I'll get 28 to 32 highway, all though I'm always dumping a 16oz bottle of Octane Booster every fillup.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> My bill a month is around $225.00, the bill I don't want is GROUCHO's..... 200+ miles a day, screw that! This dealership wouldn't/couldn't pay me enough!



The price I pay for having a 2900 ft^2 house (got 4 kids) in a nice neighborhood with good schools now valued at $500k vs a similar size / quality home here in LA for $850k to a Mil or more...

Still...there are days that I think that this commute will kill me.


----------



## GTOgator (Nov 6, 2005)

*31.3 Mpg*

Tonight I noticed that when cruising around 38 mph in 6th I was maintaining 31.3 mpg. This was after a long night of eating SRT-4's and Pony's...maybe my baby was satisfied and decided to give my wallet a break for once.


----------



## miko (Nov 7, 2005)

with manual tranny. last 1200 miles (have 16k total) averaged 22.3 mpg and 56 mph. lots of daily interstate at 75-90+. some slow stuff near home and at lunch. 

hit a 4X4 today on the way home. put on the space saver and ran 60 mph for 40 miles. got 29.7 till the off ramp. 5 miles of two lane took average down to 28.3! can't drive this way though. way too much fun to bust triple digits.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> The price I pay for having a 2900 ft^2 house (got 4 kids) in a nice neighborhood with good schools now valued at $500k vs a similar size / quality home here in LA for $850k to a Mil or more...
> 
> Still...there are days that I think that this commute will kill me.


I completely understand, that's part of being a father (and it sounds like a good one!).....


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

miko said:


> with manual tranny. last 1200 miles (have 16k total) averaged 22.3 mpg and 56 mph. lots of daily interstate at 75-90+. some slow stuff near home and at lunch.
> 
> hit a 4X4 today on the way home. put on the space saver and ran 60 mph for 40 miles. got 29.7 till the off ramp. 5 miles of two lane took average down to 28.3! can't drive this way though. way too much fun to bust triple digits.


yes, speeding IS fun but we cant get used to low gas prices either. Granted they are low because its winter time but come next summer, they could be up towards $3 again.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

I experimented with mine and got on the highway, reset the average usage display and drove 60mph for 35 miles. The average mpg was 25.1, that is the very best I can expect from my car unless there is a gain after breakin, it had 600 miles on it at the time. I also tried about 150miles combination driving 60% highway / 40% light traffic. The very best I could do, short shifting and low rpm nursing the throttle was 18mpg. I can not drive this car this way for long...just can't resist the throttle. I expect I will average about 13-14mpg.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Funnily enough, I got almost the same average MPG in the ZR1 this a.m. as I do typically in the Holden...


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

Huh, must mean that due to the rain you werent in it that hard cuz most ZR1's when being driven hard get single digit gas mileage numbers.

By the way, did you get pics of the Z?


----------



## IFryRice (Sep 5, 2005)

I get 13-14 around town and 24 doin about 85...close to 30 doin about 65?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

all these numbers are very impressive for what yall are driving!

Just to put it out there, my cavy gets 25 city, and almost 40 highway.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

big_mike said:


> *actually* a good racer will always have fresh tread and a quarter tank of gas. And he will always tell you he never raced before and just wants to see what the car can do.
> 
> :-D


I wouldnt know about that ... my car is brand new stock .. I just got my license... wanna race the mountain? ...LMAO.. :willy: arty:


----------

